# Dumbo Rats Ready in 7-8 Weeks (Raleigh, NC)



## NuclearMuse

So I have a thread following my rescue litter in the Accidental Litters section, but I figured I would make a post here to try and find homes for the ones I'm not keeping (I will most likely keep 1-2 girls). There are 6 girls and 3 boys, and I am only adopting them out in pairs (but I would prefer the 3 boys go together) so they will have a friend during their QT. I am north of Raleigh, NC and am willing to meet adopters up to 2 hours away. I do have an adoption application I will ask you to fill out to make sure they are going to a home I am comfortable with.

They are all dumbo, and they look like they'll be very pretty! Their markings are just starting to come in. <3 All of them have dark eyes except one little girl. They should end up being really well socialized, as well. :3

Here they are about 67 hours after birth.


----------



## NuclearMuse

Update: All of the boys have found a home together! But there are still 4 or 5 girls looking for a home. Here they are on day 6!


----------



## Endgame

They look so cute! 

Sadly I'm all the way over here in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Batman

Awe I've always wanted to get another Dumbo I would have taken the boys because I was in Raleigh but sadly I'm in Ohio now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NuclearMuse

Two girls have found homes! I just need homes for two more (girls)! Though we still aren't sure which two we're keeping, so I'm not letting people reserve specific babies until after I pick who I want to keep--and then my other adopter gets first pick of the 4 that I'm not keeping since she was approved first. Also, I've given most of them names, but they're subject to change once they're adopted. I just couldn't deal with them being nameless LOL. Right now, we're trying to pick two out of Wicca, Pinkie, Calypso and Argyle (of the other 2 girls, one is unnamed and the last I call Astrid), and my other adopter's first choices are Wicca and Pinkie (if we don't keep those 2).


All the girls:













The girl I've been calling "Wicca" in the middle of a baby pile:


Pinkie and Argyle:


Calypso:


----------



## CynDaVaz

They are precious. I know this is a very old thread, but do you happen to know of any more Dumbos in the Raleigh area?


----------

